# Tell me about Steve Edwards the Longears guy



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like you should trust your first impression! Anyone can grab a microphone and say they're an expert, but if the picture isn't adding up I'd just move along. I thought the questions you wanted addressed were extremely valuable! Heck, perhaps you could assemble a panel of mule and donkey folks and put together your own session for next year! If you're wondering about those things, others are too!


----------



## dennf (May 16, 2018)

I have known Steve for a very long time and I was also at the MN horse expo last month. I have even done an apprenticeship with him and have mule and donkey training experience. Steve is practical. He's an old cowboy. You have to understand he only had an hour to put a week worth of information into his presentation. Mules and donkeys are very similar to horses, but they also have some different qualities. His come-along is a wonderful tool for training on your long ears ground work. They think with their nose. And they are very smart. It doesn't necessarily cut off their air supply, but if they are that resistant and it comes to that, then they learn quick. The key is to release that pressure as soon at the take a step back or forward. As far as his injuries... he has double hip replacement and his second replacement got infected and it was a long healing process. He didn't get injured by a mule... well I guess in the long run he did because his hips were shot from riding for almost 70 years? Hope this helps. You can always ask me if you have questions about your long ear! I take in training animals occasionally.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of Steve's methods for long-ears, but he's obviously found plenty of success with them over the years. It's just not what I was looking for when I started learning about training long-ears. 

A LOT of people in the mule world love Ty and Sky Evans (TS Mules), and they've had some excellent success in bringing mules around that were considered lost causes. I liked Crystal Edwards for donkey training, but sadly she passed away a few years back. Brad Cameron is another well-known name, but he doesn't seem to get as much love as the Evans'.


----------

